# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Steamroller WIP

## timallen

I have been hard at work on the map & counters & cards for this game (Steamroller: Tannenberg 1914).  Its about the Russian front in 1914.  You can see here the map and an "action shot" the publisher asked me to make up using some of the counters and cards.  I have not played the game so just had to guess where the counters might go.   Its a lot of work- the map, two sided counters, two sided cards and the action shot AND the publisher also asked me to layout a print-and-play PDF version along with all the PSD files the printer wanted.

----------


## Steel General

Not familiar with the game, but from what you've shown here it looks like a fine job.

----------

